
Almost 1/4 of Canadians believe coronavirus warnings are overblown: poll - just-juan-post
https://globalnews.ca/news/7335572/canadians-coronavirus-warnings-officials-overblown/
======
chromedev
I don't believe they are overblown, but I think that many of the retail and
public requirements are pretty useless and only give people a false sense of
security.

